# Glock 21 Buried 2 years then 500rd test fire



## Ravage (Feb 14, 2010)

Niiiice


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I counted only 3 FTF's out of 500 rounds.  That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just wondering who the ninja was?????  :uhh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2010)

It was a drag queen in disguise.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 15, 2010)

I've read articles about the horrended tests the Glock was put through. Yeah, that gun is a mark of it's own.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2010)

GLOCK is the shit when it comes to reliability, I don’t know of a pistol that can come close to it. Accuracy is a different subject though, whenever you gain in reliability you will always loose in accuracy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2010)

You should see some of the H&K tests.  They don't wash their pistols off prior to firing them either.

Having said that, I'm not really crazy about any of my H&K pistols.  Yep, their accurate and reliable but my hands just don't take them very well. Let me rephrase that.  I don't care for the control features on the V1 pistol.  I do like the ambi mag release and it's location but the safety is rather bulky and hard to disengage compared to other frame mounted safety's, at least in my hands. 

YMMV

Good read here:  http://www.streetpro.com/usp/torture.html


----------



## Frisch (Feb 17, 2010)

Pretty impressive. One question, I'm not familiar with hard core gun owner etiquette so pardon my ignorance; Is it necessary to wear gear like you gonna go raid someone's house, or is that for genuine convenience? Whenever I go to the range with my buddy it never looks like we dropped in on the Eastern Pennsylvania Militia.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 17, 2010)

You won't even see me at a range.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 17, 2010)

Frisch said:


> Pretty impressive. One question, I'm not familiar with hard core gun owner etiquette so pardon my ignorance; Is it necessary to wear gear like you gonna go raid someone's house, or is that for genuine convenience? Whenever I go to the range with my buddy it never looks like we dropped in on the Eastern Pennsylvania Militia.



LMAO !!!!  They all seem to be fat fuckers too.........................    If you have never served in the military and you have a "Go Fast" chest rig, your a homo


----------



## Frisch (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol, good to know my first reaction to them was correct. Between the ninja, HSLD gear, and the one that looks like "Pat" from SNL. I guess you just have to be that "hard" if your gonna bury your firearms like a dog by your pool to begin with.

Examining this more closely reveals this to be the ultimate in gun fanatic porn. They dig the "dirty girl" up, cleaner her off then get in line to slam their mags into it and have their fun then get out of line for the next guy/thing.


----------

